

Startup Riot SHOW 2012 – 5 Tips for Success at a Startup Pitch Competition - strukturedkaos
http://www.strukturedkaos.com/2012/02/23/startup-riot-show-2012-5-tips-for-success-at-a-startup-pitch-competition/

======
D-Train
These are great tips. Everyone should take note. When you have passion, it's
infectious where everyone else starts sharing the same enthusiasm as you about
your product.

------
thedlu
Good stuff.

